
How Dilbert’s Scott Adams Got Hypnotized by Trump - okket
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2017-03-22/how-dilbert-s-scott-adams-got-hypnotized-by-trump
======
cylinder714
Some Fake News About Me from Bloomberg:
[http://blog.dilbert.com/post/158709087061/some-fake-news-
abo...](http://blog.dilbert.com/post/158709087061/some-fake-news-about-me-
from-bloomberg)

------
watter
Hit piece rerun.

